# Really cool find...



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sort of an extention of my 12VDC fogger question, I mentioned projecting a face on fog for a ghost FX.
Well, Just today I was checking out automotive parts at AutoZone in the neon light section and found a LASER SKULL PROJECTOR!!! This thing is cool - 12VDC, can project a really nice looking skull (blue neon hue) up to 10' from projector (the further the distance, the larger the projection). The projector is only about 1.5" in size (very small) and plugs into a cars cig. lighter. Price paid...$19.99
Now I just need some smoke, and my Coach will have a live in Ghost!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Off to autozone tomorrow!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow that would be so cool...lets see, lets see


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

ooh shut up, seriously. Im going today for sure. THAT is awesome for your ride. Definately need that.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome find! I can't wait to see it in use


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> ooh shut up, seriously. Im going today for sure. THAT is awesome for your ride. Definately need that.


it would be cool in the back of the hearse


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way cool...I need to see and play with that right away!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine didn't have it


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll be at AutoZone this weekend. Now to find all the ones in my area.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey rip86 could we get a little more info on the laser projector? Manufacturer, part # or upc code?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Nevermind, got one. L.E.D. Skull Projector Light, Pilot Automotive Inc. CZ-237.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry, was gonna give info but had to work. Anyhow, had more time to play, here's some photos and more info

L.E.D. Skull Projector
Pilot # CZ-237
www.pilotautomotive.com
1.888.237.7560

Don't know if you can order direct (haven't checked their web site yet)

Cover:










My coach interior - Note center console










That is where I projected the image for now - bit hard to photo but came out pretty good. the size covers the whole top lid of the console. Actually IS white - the neon (blue) tint I found out was because my interior is blue ... DUH!!!


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like Pilot is Wholesale only - have to go threw vendor


----------

